# new ipods not linux compatible



## von kain (Sep 17, 2007)

since i have neither of those to i can confirm it but according to this
http://ipodminusitunes.blogspot.com/2007/09/apple-cuts-us-off.html
if you have the new ipods you can use them on linux players the reason well
the all-friendly apple figure that the linux use open source players like the gtkpod and Rhythmbox (which are very popular on linux)so it does what every user loving company do ....  forbid it 

thanx to (not apple-friendly) open source community  the problem was solved and the day was saved ...if you have linux and want to use new ipods well check the site resolve 


http://ipodminusitunes.blogspot.com/2007/09/apple-cuts-us-off.html


----------

